# What is a good future proof motherboard?



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

I know nothing in the world of computers is very future proof, but I was wondering what you guys think is the most future proof motherborad available now? What I mean is, one that will support future processors and FSB speeds such as the eventual 1600fsb and eventually 2132fsb. Also native 1066mhz ram support to run effectively at these fsb speeds. Do they even make such a thing yet? Reason I ask is because those new 45nm chips are right around the corner and eventually they will be reaching those fsb speeds.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe I am confused as to how memory matches up to fsb...


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nothing out there at the moment will support a FSB of more than 1600mhz. DDR2 ram can more than match that speed at moment (PC2-6400).

For the above you'll need an Intel x38 motherboard.

Intel are changing cpu sockets after this year so you won't be future-proofed for very long anyway. Not that you ever can be.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i still don't really see the point of future-proofing. why not just get a good current-gen one, and get the next-gen stuff when it becomes widely available, as opposed to now? i'm pretty sure the effort of replacing the parts often will be more than made up for by the money you save.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi soshiv, I've been building and rebuilding mostly AMD socket A computers for 4 years, now it's time for me to upgrade to the socket AM2. In those four years the socket A, socket 754, and socket 939 have come and gone. I will eventually buy an AM2+ to run a Phenom when the bugs get worked out. But there is no such thing as futureproof in the computer technology area. Now if you want to get a good idea of current technology that has a chance to still be around in a couple of years, we can help. Staying on the cutting edge is expensive and sometimes just doesn't work out that well. Mike


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

From what i heard in 2009 intel will be releasing a new socket type


----------



## bardos (Jan 21, 2008)

impossible to be future proofed in the world we live in. this is not East Germany whose Trabant car had an average lifespan of 28 years. 

electronics is BIG (read BIG) business, where the name of the game is "planned obsolescence".


----------

